

E-Money (That's What I Want) (1994) - primroot
http://archive.wired.com/wired/archive/2.12/emoney.html

======
rdl
I still slightly regret completely eschewing Bitcoin until 2013 because it's
inferior to Chaumian ecash on the dimensions I care about.

I do still have more faith in blinded token ecash vs. anything else.

------
20tibbygt06
"My fellow passenger and tour guide is David Chaum, the bearded and ponytailed
founder of DigiCash, and the inventor of cryptographic protocols that could
catapult our currency system into the 21st century. They may, in the process,
shatter the Orwellian predictions of a Big Brother dystopia, replacing them
with a world in which the ease of electronic transactions is combined with the
elegant anonymity of paying in cash."

Reading that and understanding that this was written in 1994 is quite surreal.

------
yourad_io
Plot twist: David Chaum is Satoshi Nakamoto is Dread Pirate Roberts is Mark
Karpeles.

------
kayman
Bitcoin :)

